# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  چطور برسم منابع زیادی رو تمام کنم...لطفا بیاین تو

## DrDark13

سلام دوستان .همونطور که قبلا گفتم من پشت کنکوری ام و سطح درسیم نسبتا خوبه و امسال بخاطر کم تسلطی روی مباحث و کند بودن توی تست زنی نتونستم نتیجه بگیرم...درنتیجه امسال تصمیم گرفتم تا میتونم تست بزنم و منابع مختلف رو کار کنم تا تسلطم بره بالا ...اما من به یه مشکل برخوردم...من میخوام همه دروس رو تا قبل عید تموم کنم(دلیل اصرارم اینه پارسال دوره جمعبندیم کم بود و مثل چی پشیمونم و اینکه من پشت کنکوریم و این ایجاب میکنه که واسه جلوگیری از تایم پرتی فشرده مباحث رو ببندیم)اما از اونجایی که تعداد مباحث در بعضی دروس زیاده ،من حتی اگه بخوام یه منبع رو هم تموم کنم نمیرسم تا عید تموم کنم.مثلا واسه فیزیک منابعم اینان...نردبام ،فصل ازمون ،موج ازمون ،جمعبدی مبحثی لرنیتو،آزمون های های ازمایشی (بعضی از کتاب هارو پارسال زدم واسه همینه بیشتر رفتم سراغ منابع سخت و ازمونی تا مهارتم بالا بره ) اما از اول اذر تا الان فقط رسیدم حرکت و دینامیک رو از نردبام تموم کنم که میشه 800 تست.درصورتی که این حجم واسه یک هفتس...و بخوام اینطور پیش برم که هیچی ....تازه بعضی از مباحث رو هم که ایراد دارم باید فیلمش رو ببینم...(اینم بگم من درسنامه نمیخونم و تست خالص منظورمه و من با گوشی با pdf میخونم که یه ذره سرعتمو میگیره)سوال من اینه چطور میتونم منابع رو تا حد ممکن تا قبل عید تموم کنم؟؟چطور رتبه برترا توی همون سال اول این همه منابع رو حتی اون لول پایینارو تموم میکنن و میرسن به همش (پس اینکار امکان پذیرره)

----------


## katy perry

سلام. منم دقیقا مشکل شمارو دارم، نمیدونم چطور باید حلش کنم، ولی چیزی که بنظر اشتباهه اینه که نباید همه تستهارو یک جا زد، مثلا کل دینامیک و حرکت رو کار نکنی بعد بری مثلا نوسان رو کامل کار کنی، چون باز از مبحاث قبلی که خوندی غافل میشی..فک کنم باید موازی پیش برد؛ خیلی کار سختیه و حجیمه بنظرم..من مشکل خودم هرسال همینه، جالبه نه تونستم حلش کنم فعلا نه برنامه دقیقی میتونم بریزم که حلش کنم..ولی هر دفعه که قراره فیزیک بخونی مثلا از مباحث قبل هم شده دیگه چند تا تست بزن که اونا یادت نره، یا مثلا مقید شو هر روز 50 تا تست فیزیک از کل مباحث خونده شده بزنی ( فقط نمیدونم توازن رو چطور باید برقرار کرد با توجه به برنامه، که مبحثی میخونی حجمی میخونی، ساعت بالا میخونی یا روزی یک ساعت و نیم اینا) ولی درکل انقدر اصرار نکن هرچی منبع داری تمام کنی چون استرس میگیری//تسلط اصلا ربطی به تعداد منبع نداره، شما یک تست رو چندبار بزنی و ایده ش یادت بمونه خیلی بهتره تا ده تا بزنی و نفهمی چی به چی شد، یک کتاب حین سال انتخاب کن همون رو تشریح کن قشنگ واسه خودت، یکیم بذار جمع بندی و آزمونا و..تعدد منابع خیلی بده مگر انقدر مسلط شی که مثل فرفره بزنی بری فقط، منم فکر میکردم منابع دیگه تهیه کنم ولی هرجور حساب کردم دیدم همین یدونه رم یکبار تا کنکور کار کنم شاهکار کرئم :Yahoo (4):  اینه که سعی میکنم همونموقع که میزنم قشنگ یادش بگیرم که نیاز به زدن دوباره هم نباشه( چون میدونم عملا دیگه نمیتونم بزنمش) و اون خوباشو همون موقع یک جایی یادداشت کن..ولی اگر همه رو خوب کار کردی یاد گرفتی و سرعت رفت بالا و درسای دیگه تم به موازاتش خوب کار کردی( همه درسا متعادل بودی) برو واسه سرعت و..واسه منابع بعدی... راستی اوایل کار اینا طبیعیه کم کم درست میشه سرعتت خودبخود میره بالا..بنظرم همین که توسنی از اول آذر اینارو بزنی و ببندی عالیه، اگه این هشتصدتا تستی که زدی فهمیدی که نورعلی نوره و الان مسلطی هرتستی که بیشتر بزنی یا نزنی هم  مسالهه ش فقط افزایش سرعته که میگم بری جلوتر خودش میره بالا فقط نذار بطن مطلب از یادت بره همین..موفق باشی

----------


## Zaniar3444

> سلام دوستان .همونطور که قبلا گفتم من پشت کنکوری ام و سطح درسیم نسبتا خوبه و امسال بخاطر کم تسلطی روی مباحث و کند بودن توی تست زنی نتونستم نتیجه بگیرم...درنتیجه امسال تصمیم گرفتم تا میتونم تست بزنم و منابع مختلف رو کار کنم تا تسلطم بره بالا ...اما من به یه مشکل برخوردم...من میخوام همه دروس رو تا قبل عید تموم کنم(دلیل اصرارم اینه پارسال دوره جمعبندیم کم بود و مثل چی پشیمونم و اینکه من پشت کنکوریم و این ایجاب میکنه که واسه جلوگیری از تایم پرتی فشرده مباحث رو ببندیم)اما از اونجایی که تعداد مباحث در بعضی دروس زیاده ،من حتی اگه بخوام یه منبع رو هم تموم کنم نمیرسم تا عید تموم کنم.مثلا واسه فیزیک منابعم اینان...نردبام ،فصل ازمون ،موج ازمون ،جمعبدی مبحثی لرنیتو،آزمون های های ازمایشی (بعضی از کتاب هارو پارسال زدم واسه همینه بیشتر رفتم سراغ منابع سخت و ازمونی تا مهارتم بالا بره ) اما از اول اذر تا الان فقط رسیدم حرکت و دینامیک رو از نردبام تموم کنم که میشه 800 تست.درصورتی که این حجم واسه یک هفتس...و بخوام اینطور پیش برم که هیچی ....تازه بعضی از مباحث رو هم که ایراد دارم باید فیلمش رو ببینم...(اینم بگم من درسنامه نمیخونم و تست خالص منظورمه و من با گوشی با pdf میخونم که یه ذره سرعتمو میگیره)سوال من اینه چطور میتونم منابع رو تا حد ممکن تا قبل عید تموم کنم؟؟چطور رتبه برترا توی همون سال اول این همه منابع رو حتی اون لول پایینارو تموم میکنن و میرسن به همش (پس اینکار امکان پذیرره)


تو یه هفته ۸۰۰ تست از دینامیک سینماتیک اونم تو اذر زدی ؟ چطور زدی به منم بگو :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

*چیزی که از دوستای رتبه برتر خودم دیدم این بود که اول یه منبع رو تموم میکردن و بعد بعدی رو شروع میکردن*

----------


## DrDark13

> *چیزی که از دوستای رتبه برتر خودم دیدم این بود که اول یه منبع رو تموم میکردن و بعد بعدی رو شروع میکردن*


صد در صد .منم اول یه کتاب رو تموم میکنم بعدش میرم سراغ بعدی اصلا اگه چند تا همزمان موازی بزنم که گیج میشم.
هدف منم صرفا تموم کردن نیس و اگه یه جا گیری کنم حتی شده یک روز روی اون تیپ فکر میکنم و دلیل کند بودنمم همینه وگرنه که باید زود تر تمومشون میکردم

----------


## DrDark13

> سلام. منم دقیقا مشکل شمارو دارم، نمیدونم چطور باید حلش کنم، ولی چیزی که بنظر اشتباهه اینه که نباید همه تستهارو یک جا زد، مثلا کل دینامیک و حرکت رو کار نکنی بعد بری مثلا نوسان رو کامل کار کنی، چون باز از مبحاث قبلی که خوندی غافل میشی..فک کنم باید موازی پیش برد؛ خیلی کار سختیه و حجیمه بنظرم..من مشکل خودم هرسال همینه، جالبه نه تونستم حلش کنم فعلا نه برنامه دقیقی میتونم بریزم که حلش کنم..ولی هر دفعه که قراره فیزیک بخونی مثلا از مباحث قبل هم شده دیگه چند تا تست بزن که اونا یادت نره، یا مثلا مقید شو هر روز 50 تا تست فیزیک از کل مباحث خونده شده بزنی ( فقط نمیدونم توازن رو چطور باید برقرار کرد با توجه به برنامه، که مبحثی میخونی حجمی میخونی، ساعت بالا میخونی یا روزی یک ساعت و نیم اینا) ولی درکل انقدر اصرار نکن هرچی منبع داری تمام کنی چون استرس میگیری//تسلط اصلا ربطی به تعداد منبع نداره، شما یک تست رو چندبار بزنی و ایده ش یادت بمونه خیلی بهتره تا ده تا بزنی و نفهمی چی به چی شد، یک کتاب حین سال انتخاب کن همون رو تشریح کن قشنگ واسه خودت، یکیم بذار جمع بندی و آزمونا و..تعدد منابع خیلی بده مگر انقدر مسلط شی که مثل فرفره بزنی بری فقط، منم فکر میکردم منابع دیگه تهیه کنم ولی هرجور حساب کردم دیدم همین یدونه رم یکبار تا کنکور کار کنم شاهکار کرئم اینه که سعی میکنم همونموقع که میزنم قشنگ یادش بگیرم که نیاز به زدن دوباره هم نباشه( چون میدونم عملا دیگه نمیتونم بزنمش) و اون خوباشو همون موقع یک جایی یادداشت کن..ولی اگر همه رو خوب کار کردی یاد گرفتی و سرعت رفت بالا و درسای دیگه تم به موازاتش خوب کار کردی( همه درسا متعادل بودی) برو واسه سرعت و..واسه منابع بعدی... راستی اوایل کار اینا طبیعیه کم کم درست میشه سرعتت خودبخود میره بالا..بنظرم همین که توسنی از اول آذر اینارو بزنی و ببندی عالیه، اگه این هشتصدتا تستی که زدی فهمیدی که نورعلی نوره و الان مسلطی هرتستی که بیشتر بزنی یا نزنی هم  مسالهه ش فقط افزایش سرعته که میگم بری جلوتر خودش میره بالا فقط نذار بطن مطلب از یادت بره همین..موفق باشی


مرسی بابت راهنمایی تون....درباره اینکه یک سوال رو بشکافی و ایده یابی کنی زیاد مطمئن نیستم...من خودم پارسال تست کم میزدم اما از تمام مباحث تستهاش رو عمقی بررسی میکردم و حتی با چندین راه حل و دیدگاه سوالات رو حل میکردم اما نتیجه نداد ...
بعد کنکور فهمیدم اینکه حجم زیادی تست بزنی بسیار مفید تره از اینکه تعداد محدودی رو موشکافی کنی،چون اینکار باعث میشه ذهنت شارپ تر و دقیق تر و با سرعت بالا باشه اما توی موشکافی اینقدر لم میدی و روی یه نکته فکر میکنی که تایمت میره ...سر جلسه کنکور هم مطمئنا وقت واسه فکر کردن نیست و باید مثل ربات به محض دیدن سوال ایدش به ذهنت بیاد و کسایی که به اون شیوه خوندن مثل من ضربه میبینن...شیوه موشکافی واسه المپیاد ها بدرد میخوره نه سرطانی مثل کنکور...
درباره تعدد منبع هم بگم واقعا بده اما اسم کاری که من میگم رو نمیشه تعدد منبع گذاشت.اخه خیلی سبز و گاج  و موج ازمون که دیگه از ضروریاتن تازه جدیدا کنکور از اینا هم پیچیده تر شده.تعدد به کسی میگن که وسواس داره و همزمان یه مبحث زیست رو از روی چند تا کتاب درسنامش رو میخونه اوایل دبیرستان خودم اینطوری بودم...ولی تست زدن ضرری نداره اونم تست استاندارد و روتین.فقط به یه برنامه یا استراتژی نیازه که کنار هم بچینیشون
پ.ن:الان کسی ندونه فکر میکنه من از اونام که خوره کتاب دارن و روزی 2000 تست دینی میزنن :Yahoo (4):  من خودم همین چند وقت پیش تاپیک زدم که از تست زدن فراریم...ولی دیگه رد دادم به قول بهتاش.اینروزا یه چیزایی میبینی که مجاب میشی به درس خوندن و قبول شدن،چاره ای نیس

----------


## DrDark13

دوستان کسی Zero رو توی یه تاپیک دید لطفا بهش بگه بیاد توی این تاپیک نظرشو بگه خودشم فکر کنم همچین مشکلی داشت.پیام های خصوصیش بستس..

----------


## katy perry

> مرسی بابت راهنمایی تون....درباره اینکه یک سوال رو بشکافی و ایده یابی کنی زیاد مطمئن نیستم...من خودم پارسال تست کم میزدم اما از تمام مباحث تستهاش رو عمقی بررسی میکردم و حتی با چندین راه حل و دیدگاه سوالات رو حل میکردم اما نتیجه نداد ...
> بعد کنکور فهمیدم اینکه حجم زیادی تست بزنی بسیار مفید تره از اینکه تعداد محدودی رو موشکافی کنی،چون اینکار باعث میشه ذهنت شارپ تر و دقیق تر و با سرعت بالا باشه اما توی موشکافی اینقدر لم میدی و روی یه نکته فکر میکنی که تایمت میره ...سر جلسه کنکور هم مطمئنا وقت واسه فکر کردن نیست و باید مثل ربات به محض دیدن سوال ایدش به ذهنت بیاد و کسایی که به اون شیوه خوندن مثل من ضربه میبینن...شیوه موشکافی واسه المپیاد ها بدرد میخوره نه سرطانی مثل کنکور...
> درباره تعدد منبع هم بگم واقعا بده اما اسم کاری که من میگم رو نمیشه تعدد منبع گذاشت.اخه خیلی سبز و گاج  و موج ازمون که دیگه از ضروریاتن تازه جدیدا کنکور از اینا هم پیچیده تر شده.تعدد به کسی میگن که وسواس داره و همزمان یه مبحث زیست رو از روی چند تا کتاب درسنامش رو میخونه اوایل دبیرستان خودم اینطوری بودم...ولی تست زدن ضرری نداره اونم تست استاندارد و روتین.فقط به یه برنامه یا استراتژی نیازه که کنار هم بچینیشون
> پ.ن:الان کسی ندونه فکر میکنه من از اونام که خوره کتاب دارن و روزی 2000 تست دینی میزنن من خودم همین چند وقت پیش تاپیک زدم که از تست زدن فراریم...ولی دیگه رد دادم به قول بهتاش.اینروزا یه چیزایی میبینی که مجاب میشی به درس خوندن و قبول شدن،چاره ای نیس


چقدر خوبه که الان به شناخت قویتری رسیدی؛ منم مدلم همینه خیلی کندم بنظرم، تعداد تستم خیلی پایینه؛ اگر مطلبم عمقی جمع کنم باز انقدر دیر مرورش میکنم که باز باید انرژی مجدد بذارم روش، حرفاتون متینه؛ سعی میکنم حتما شیوه شما که گفتینم پیاده کنم شاید واقعا اینطوری بهتر باشه..ممنون..آره بنظر از همه چی مهم تر طرح و برنامه و استراتژی منظم و تعریف شده اس( رو اینم کمیتم لنگ میزنه) حالا اگه یکم این روشای مختلف و بکار ببریم شاید بشه بهینه سازیش کرد..دوستان باتجربه قطعا نظراتشونو میگن امیدوارم اونا حداقل کارآمد باشه واسه ی شما..تست اختصاصی مهمه؛ من کلا بنظرم تست عمومی رو نباید اصلا توی تعداد تست روزانه حساب کرد :Yahoo (112):  امیدوارم موفق بشی و مشکلت زودی حل بشه

----------


## DrDark13

> چقدر خوبه که الان به شناخت قویتری رسیدی؛ منم مدلم همینه خیلی کندم بنظرم، تعداد تستم خیلی پایینه؛ اگر مطلبم عمقی جمع کنم باز انقدر دیر مرورش میکنم که باز باید انرژی مجدد بذارم روش، حرفاتون متینه؛ سعی میکنم حتما شیوه شما که گفتینم پیاده کنم شاید واقعا اینطوری بهتر باشه..ممنون..آره بنظر از همه چی مهم تر طرح و برنامه و استراتژی منظم و تعریف شده اس( رو اینم کمیتم لنگ میزنه) حالا اگه یکم این روشای مختلف و بکار ببریم شاید بشه بهینه سازیش کرد..دوستان باتجربه قطعا نظراتشونو میگن امیدوارم اونا حداقل کارآمد باشه واسه ی شما..تست اختصاصی مهمه؛ من کلا بنظرم تست عمومی رو نباید اصلا توی تعداد تست روزانه حساب کرد امیدوارم موفق بشی و مشکلت زودی حل بشه


مرسی امیدوارم مشکل هممون حل شه...یه مسئله ای که هست اینه که از سنجیده شدن میترسیم و تحمل اینکه یه سوال رو غلط بزنیم نداریم.خود من پارسال یه سوال رو نمیفهمیدم مخم سوت میکشید کتابو پاره میکردم اما کم کم معنی این جمله کلیشه ای که اشتباهات لذت بخشن رو دارم میفهمم وقتی یه مشکلتو حل میکنی انرژی میگیری ...دقیقا یادمه سرجلسه کنکور ساده ترین مباحثی که مسخرم میومد تستاش رو بزنم تو خونه ،رو نتونستم حل کنم(:::واسه همینه الان میگم حجم زیادی تست بزنی خیلی مفید تره...
لطفا اگه اطلاع دارید تیپ شخصیتی mbti تون رو بگید...

----------


## Amf1384

تحلیل تست تو دروسی مثل زیست خیلی موثره ولی مثلا ریاضی باید مثل .... تست بزنی.     بعد از یه مدت که مثل .....تست زدی سرعتت هم خیلی بالا میره  مثلا منبع اول طول میکشه ولی منابع بعدی سریع تموم میشه  فقط خواهشا همزمان ۶ تا منبع ریاضی همزمان پیش نبرین. که اضطراب میاره

----------


## SiiiiiiNA

سلام رفیق
اول اینکه تستاتو یک جا نزن
اون هشتصد تا تستی که زدی حداقل چهار صد تاش تکراریه پس توی دور اول نیاز نیست همرو بزنی ، زوجا رو مثلا بزن و فردها رو نگه دار 
حالا که رفتی سراغ فصل دیگه یه مقدار از اون تستهای فرد رو بزن تا بعد یه مدت کامل تموم شه
دوم اینکه لازم نیست تا عید حتما حتما تموم کنی  :Yahoo (21): 
تا ده اردیبهشت هم تموم کنی مطمئن باش یه عالم تایم واسه جمع‌بندی داری
سوم اینکه چند تا منبع همزمان نزن
فعلا یکی بزن ، اونو تموم کردی برو سراغ بعدی یا اینکه از یکی به عنوان منبع اصلی استفاده کن و از کتابی مثل موج آزمون هم برای افزایش سرعت و آزمون زدن کمک بگیر

----------


## seyed..yousefi

> دوستان کسی Zero رو توی یه تاپیک دید لطفا بهش بگه بیاد توی این تاپیک نظرشو بگه خودشم فکر کنم همچین مشکلی داشت.پیام های خصوصیش بستس..


سلام.تگش کن.یا هم اینکه توی تاپیک زیرو نامه مشکلتو بنویس.

----------


## DrDark13

دوستان بنظرتون اینکه  یک هفته بزاریم و توی اون تایم تمام منابع از یک مبحث رو تموم کنیم بهتره (البته منبع واسع مرور هم میمونه تا قبلیا فراموش نشن)یا اینکه اول یک دور  ، یک منبع از همه مباحث بزنیم بعد دور های بعدی سراغ منبع بعدی بریم؟؟؟؟

----------


## Pride

> صد در صد .منم اول یه کتاب رو تموم میکنم بعدش میرم سراغ بعدی اصلا اگه چند تا همزمان موازی بزنم که گیج میشم.
> هدف منم صرفا تموم کردن نیس و اگه یه جا گیری کنم حتی شده یک روز روی اون تیپ فکر میکنم و دلیل کند بودنمم همینه وگرنه که باید زود تر تمومشون میکردم


منظورتون از اینکه یک منبع تموم شد بریم سراغ منبع بعدی چیه؟
منظورتون اینه که تا اون صفحه آخر اون منبع باید تموم شه بعد بریم منبع بعدی؟ اینجوری که منبع دوم میفته بعد از عید!! یا منظورتون اینه که مثلا این آزمون لگاریتم میاد من اول لگاریتم خیلی سبز رو کامل بزنم بعد لگاریتم کتاب  آی کیو ، درسته؟

----------


## DrDark13

> منظورتون از اینکه یک منبع تموم شد بریم سراغ منبع بعدی چیه؟
> منظورتون اینه که تا اون صفحه آخر اون منبع باید تموم شه بعد بریم منبع بعدی؟ اینجوری که منبع دوم میفته بعد از عید!! یا منظورتون اینه که مثلا این آزمون لگاریتم میاد من اول لگاریتم خیلی سبز رو کامل بزنم بعد لگاریتم کتاب  آی کیو ، درسته؟


مثلا یه مبحث مثل دینامیک رو انتخاب میکنی و تمام منابعی که داری تست های این مبحثش رو روی هم میزاری و یه جمی تست میشه ....بعدش اونا رو توی مثلا 10 روز تقسیم بندی میکنی...
برای مثال خیلی سبز ،گاج ، م‌وج ازمون رو میاری میبینی هر کدوم برای مبحث دینامیک چند تا تست دارن...مثلا هزار تا بعدش روزی صد تارو میزنی تا روزی که تموم شه بعدش مبحث بعدی و ...
البته این روش فکر نکنم برای دانش اموزا مناسب باشه من پشت کنکورم و سطح درسیم خوبه...خودمم مطمئن نیستم ایا ممکنه برسم تمومشون کنم یا نه؟

----------


## mojtabamessi

چه خبره اخه مگه جنگه ۴ تا کتاب تست برای ۱ فصل؟ توی یه کتاب ۷۰ درصد تستا تکراریه همه کتابا اکثر تستا تکرارین 
این فکر غلط نمیدونم چرا پاک نمیشه از ذهن کنکوریا فکر میکنن هرچی کتاب بیشتر بزنن درصد بیشتر میره بالا بعد که نمیرسن فکر میکنن کنکور نمیرسن میره به سال میافتن تو چرخه تعدد کنکور 
۱ کتاب تست بخون همه فصلارو بعد یه ازمون جامع بزن شک نکن بالا ۶۰ درصد جواب میدی بعد خودت میتونی تشخیص بدی کدوم فصل نیاز به تست بیشتر داری میری همون فصلو فقط از منابع دیگه تست میزنی
برنامه توهمی نریزین

----------


## DrDark13

> چه خبره اخه مگه جنگه ۴ تا کتاب تست برای ۱ فصل؟ توی یه کتاب ۷۰ درصد تستا تکراریه همه کتابا اکثر تستا تکرارین 
> این فکر غلط نمیدونم چرا پاک نمیشه از ذهن کنکوریا فکر میکنن هرچی کتاب بیشتر بزنن درصد بیشتر میره بالا بعد که نمیرسن فکر میکنن کنکور نمیرسن میره به سال میافتن تو چرخه تعدد کنکور 
> ۱ کتاب تست بخون همه فصلارو بعد یه ازمون جامع بزن شک نکن بالا ۶۰ درصد جواب میدی بعد خودت میتونی تشخیص بدی کدوم فصل نیاز به تست بیشتر داری میری همون فصلو فقط از منابع دیگه تست میزنی
> برنامه توهمی نریزین


مرسی از توصیت ...ببین دوست عزیز من خودم پارسال اون شیوه رو انجام میدادم و یک منبع رو کامل انجام میدادم و توی ازمون های قلمچی هم میشه گفت درصد های خوبی میاوردم و توی ازمون جامع ها تخمین رتبم 300 منطقه میشد ....ولی چی شد؟؟؟؟؟ توی کنکور همون مباحث اسون رو هم یا غلط زدم یا نزده گذاشتم ...چرا اونوقت؟؟ چون هرگز یک منبع و یک دیدگاه نمیتونه باعث تسلطی بشه که به محض دیدن سوال شروع به حل کنی...
کنکور ماجراش فرق داره حتی شده تست های ساده و ابکی رو هم باید چندین و چند بار حل کرده باشی و اصلا و ابدا تکراری زدن بد نیست در زمینه کنکور...یادمه اوایل مسخرم میومد تست جدا برای تعیین علامت بزنم ولی گاها بخاطر همون سوال رو غلط میزدم...
تعدد منبع توی مطالعه درسنامه بده ولی اگه تایم ازادی داشته بلشی هرچی تست بیشتری بزنی بهتره ...
البته این نظر منه من ادم میشناسم با یک کتاب درب و داغون رتبه دورقمی اورده و همینطور رتبه برتر دیدم تمام کتاب های بازار رو حل کرده ،بستگی به ادم ش داره

----------


## DrDark13

توی بحث کنکور شما باید ضریب استرس رو هم در نظر داشته باشید... شما ممکنه کل فصل مدار رو توی دو ساعت کاملا یاد بگیرید و حتی سوال های مفهومیش رو هم بتونید حل کنید اما مطمئنن هیچ تضمینی ندارید که سرجلسه اون هوشیاری و تفکر رو مثل داخل خونه داشته باشید...و این مشکل چطور حل میشه؟؟؟ اینکه اونقدر اون سوالات و تیپ ها رو کار کرده باشید که نیاز به فکر کردن نباشه و فقط دستتون روی سوال بلغزه و حلش کنه ،در اون صورته که حتی استرس هم مانع حل کردن سوال نمیشه...و این مهارت چطور کسب میشه ؟؟؟با حل کردن منابع مختلف برای اشنایی با دیدگاه ها و افزایش سرعت عمل .

----------


## mojtabamessi

> مرسی از توصیت ...ببین دوست عزیز من خودم پارسال اون شیوه رو انجام میدادم و یک منبع رو کامل انجام میدادم و توی ازمون های قلمچی هم میشه گفت درصد های خوبی میاوردم و توی ازمون جامع ها تخمین رتبم 300 منطقه میشد ....ولی چی شد؟؟؟؟؟ توی کنکور همون مباحث اسون رو هم یا غلط زدم یا نزده گذاشتم ...چرا اونوقت؟؟ چون هرگز یک منبع و یک دیدگاه نمیتونه باعث تسلطی بشه که به محض دیدن سوال شروع به حل کنی...
> کنکور ماجراش فرق داره حتی شده تست های ساده و ابکی رو هم باید چندین و چند بار حل کرده باشی و اصلا و ابدا تکراری زدن بد نیست در زمینه کنکور...یادمه اوایل مسخرم میومد تست جدا برای تعیین علامت بزنم ولی گاها بخاطر همون سوال رو غلط میزدم...
> تعدد منبع توی مطالعه درسنامه بده ولی اگه تایم ازادی داشته بلشی هرچی تست بیشتری بزنی بهتره ...
> البته این نظر منه من ادم میشناسم با یک کتاب درب و داغون رتبه دورقمی اورده و همینطور رتبه برتر دیدم تمام کتاب های بازار رو حل کرده ،بستگی به ادم ش داره


۱۶ مرحله ازمون گاج + ۱۶ ازمون قلمچی + ۱۶ ازمون ماز + ۱۲ ازمون گزینه دو + ۱۱ ازمون مدارس برتر ( ازمون های غیرجامع گفتم) = حدود ۷۰ ازمون 
مشکل تو مدیریت ازمون بود تا میتونی ازمون پرینت بگیر حل کن تو زمان کمتر از استاندارد وقتش استرس بگیری

----------


## fatemehs77h

> توی بحث کنکور شما باید ضریب استرس رو هم در نظر داشته باشید... شما ممکنه کل فصل مدار رو توی دو ساعت کاملا یاد بگیرید و حتی سوال های مفهومیش رو هم بتونید حل کنید اما مطمئنن هیچ تضمینی ندارید که سرجلسه اون هوشیاری و تفکر رو مثل داخل خونه داشته باشید...و این مشکل چطور حل میشه؟؟؟ اینکه اونقدر اون سوالات و تیپ ها رو کار کرده باشید که نیاز به فکر کردن نباشه و فقط دستتون روی سوال بلغزه و حلش کنه ،در اون صورته که حتی استرس هم مانع حل کردن سوال نمیشه...و این مهارت چطور کسب میشه ؟؟؟با حل کردن منابع مختلف برای اشنایی با دیدگاه ها و افزایش سرعت عمل .


ببینید اون رتبه برتری که می گه مثلا سه تا منبع مختلف کار کرده یا مثلا 50دور زیست خونده یا... اینا رو از سال دهم انجام داده.شما هم احتمال خیلی زیاد به گفته ی دوستمون مشکل زمان دارید وگرنه از نظر درسی مشکلی ندارید.حتما آزمون بزنید.زیاد.به قلمچی اکتفا نکنید.مال موسسات دیگه رو هم بزنید.سنگ بزرگ علامت نزدنه.اگر خواستید منبع دوم کار کنید به نظرم فقط زیست وشیمی اگر رو منبع اول تسلط پیدا کردید برید منبع بعدی.موفق باشید :Y (694):

----------


## DrDark13

Up
تا نظر زیرو رو نگیریم اروم نمی گیگیریم....

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> سلام دوستان .همونطور که قبلا گفتم من پشت کنکوری ام و سطح درسیم نسبتا خوبه و امسال بخاطر کم تسلطی روی مباحث و کند بودن توی تست زنی نتونستم نتیجه بگیرم...درنتیجه امسال تصمیم گرفتم تا میتونم تست بزنم و منابع مختلف رو کار کنم تا تسلطم بره بالا ...اما من به یه مشکل برخوردم...من میخوام همه دروس رو تا قبل عید تموم کنم(دلیل اصرارم اینه پارسال دوره جمعبندیم کم بود و مثل چی پشیمونم و اینکه من پشت کنکوریم و این ایجاب میکنه که واسه جلوگیری از تایم پرتی فشرده مباحث رو ببندیم)اما از اونجایی که تعداد مباحث در بعضی دروس زیاده ،من حتی اگه بخوام یه منبع رو هم تموم کنم نمیرسم تا عید تموم کنم.مثلا واسه فیزیک منابعم اینان...نردبام ،فصل ازمون ،موج ازمون ،جمعبدی مبحثی لرنیتو،آزمون های های ازمایشی (بعضی از کتاب هارو پارسال زدم واسه همینه بیشتر رفتم سراغ منابع سخت و ازمونی تا مهارتم بالا بره ) اما از اول اذر تا الان فقط رسیدم حرکت و دینامیک رو از نردبام تموم کنم که میشه 800 تست.درصورتی که این حجم واسه یک هفتس...و بخوام اینطور پیش برم که هیچی ....تازه بعضی از مباحث رو هم که ایراد دارم باید فیلمش رو ببینم...(اینم بگم من درسنامه نمیخونم و تست خالص منظورمه و من با گوشی با pdf میخونم که یه ذره سرعتمو میگیره)سوال من اینه چطور میتونم منابع رو تا حد ممکن تا قبل عید تموم کنم؟؟چطور رتبه برترا توی همون سال اول این همه منابع رو حتی اون لول پایینارو تموم میکنن و میرسن به همش (پس اینکار امکان پذیرره)


*منم مثل خودت مشکل تسلط و کند بودن داشتم.... تصمیمی که به من خیلی کمک کرد تا این مشکل ها رو برطرف کنم گرفتن آزمون های شبیه سازی شده از خودم بود
برای کنکور 98 اینکار رو نکردم ولی برای 99 تعداد زیادی آزمون شبیه سازی شده از قلمچی و گاج و گزینه دو و ماز با محدودیت زمانی و طبق شرایط جلسه ی کنکور از خودم گرفتم که هم توی برنامه ریزی های هفتگی خیلی کمکم کردن و هم توی مدیریت آزمون و تعیین استراتژی هام
درکنار بالا بردن تعداد تست های روزانه گرفتن آزمون های شبیه سازی شده رو هم بهت پیشنهاد میکنم

ببین اینکه تعداد زیادی منبع رو دور خودت جمع کنی و ازهرکدوم چندتا تست بزنی هیچ وقت باعث نمیشه تسلط بالاتر بره.... نمیگم تک منبع باش ولی اگه وسواس بخرج بدی و بیش از حد کتاب و منبع دور خودت جمع کنی نتیجه اش میشه پایین اومدن بازدهی و سردرگمی.... منابع رو کمترکن و تمرکزت رو بالا ببر.... همین که آزمون های شبیه سازی شده از خودت بگیری انگار داری تنوع تست زنی رو رعایت میکنی

درمورد تموم کردن دروس تا عید.... این تصمیم به شرایط وابستگی شدیدی داره... اگه توی آزمونی ثبت نام کردی و توی دروس مختلف اشکال های زیادی داری زود تموم کردن تصمیم درستی نیست چون تموم نمیکنی درواقع داری ماس مالی میکنی.... اگه برنامه ریزیت جوری هست که بخش عمده اشکال هات رو درکنار پیشروی ها میتونی برطرف کنی دراینصورت زود تموم کردن میتونه کمک کننده باشه البته اگه برای بعداز عید هم برنامه خوبی رو داشته باشی... من خودم هم اسفندماه درسا رو تموم کردم ولی 5 ماه دوران جمع بندی بشدت برام سخت و عذاب آور شده بود و میتونم بگم پسرفت هم کردم
برنامه روزانه ی من طوری بود که حدود 70 درصد رو طبق آزمون میخوندم و مابقی مربوط به برنامه شخصی خودم بود طبق این و بخاطر حذف شدن 20 درصد آخر دوازدهم تونستم اسفندماه تموم کنم

درکل بهت میگم که غرق شدن توی اقیانوس تست های بیشمار و پایین آوردن کیفیت و نداشتن تحلیل و رفع اشکال به هیچ وجه نمیتونن باعث بالا بردن سطح تسلط بشن*

*نحوه تست زنی وانجام مرورم رو هم توی تاپیک zero نامه نوشته بودم :*



*........نحوه تست زنی من برای آزمون های دوهفته یکبار........
*
بارها شده از خیلی از بچه ها این سوال رو شنیدم که میگن چجوری وقتی فقط 2 هفته تا آزمون وقت داریم و مثلن یه مبحثی 300 تا تست داره اون همه تست رو برسونیم.... توی این بخش قراره کاری که خودم دراین شرایط انجام میدادم رو توضیح بدم

خب بی مقدمه برم سراغ یه توضیح کلی
فرض کنیم قراره از مبحث گردش مواد توی آزمون سوال بیاد و من توی کتاب تست حدود 300 تا تست دارم

اولن بگم که 300 تست برای یک آزمون همش رو نمیزدم....مثلن بعضی اوقات زوج هاش رو میزدم و بعداز زدن تست بغل سوال بین سطح a وb و c یکی رو یادداشت میکردم تا دفعه ی بعدی حواسم باشه قبلن کدوم تست های مبحث گردش مواد رو جواب دادم و با توجه به نزده هام و زده های سطح بندی شده ام (به عنوان تست تکراری) برنامه ریزی کنم

سطحa سوالایی بود که فک میکردم برام راحت بوده و به عنوان تست تکراری ای که میتونه سرعت تست زنیم رو بالا ببره استفاده میکردم
سطح b سوالایی که حس میکردم قراره دفعات بعدی هم نیاز به مرور دقیق داشته باشه و قراره چندین بار غلط بزنمش تا دستم بیاد
سطح c هم که سوالای چالشی و زمان گیر بودن تا چشم بهشون عادت کنه و سرجلسه آزمون وکنکور بتونم این مدل سوالات رو درصورت لزوم رد کنم


پس اگه توی آزمون اولم از مبحث گردش مواد 300 تا تست داشتم حدود 100 یا 150 تاش رو زدم و زده هام سطح بندیشون هم کردم + رفع اشکال و تحلیل
البته این روهم درنظر داشته باشید که اگه قراره از 300 تا تست 100 تاش رو بزنید باید پراکندگی انتخاب هاتون رو رعایت کنید یعنی ورندارید از تست شماره 1 تا 100 رو بزنید بلکه بیاید از تست 1 تا 300 به صورت پراکنده 100 تست رو بزنید تا بخش های مختلف تاحدودی پوشش داده بشه .
حالا برای آزمون بعدی که از مبحث گوارش هست به عنوان مرور از سطح بندی شده هام چندتا تست تکراری میزنم بعدش میرم سراغ نزده هام و اونا روهم سطح بندی و رفع اشکال میکنم
درضمن پیشنهاد میکنم برنامه تست زنی تون جوری باشه که مستمر و روزانه تکرار بشه تا مطالب به خوبی توی ذهنتون مرور وتکرار بشه نه اینکه یه دفعه وردارید توی یک روز یه عالمه تست بزنید و روزای دیگه هیچی....انجام دادن تکراره مستمر مهم ترین رمز موفقیت توی کنکوره.
یه توصیه ی دیگه هم اینکه تست زنی ودرسنامه خوندن رو از هم جدا نکنید و برنامه تون رو جوری پیش نبرید که چندروز پشت سرهم فقط مشغول درسنامه خوندن باشید...فرایند یادگیری درسنامه رو همراه و موازی با حل تمرین وتسته یادگیری پیش ببرید و این ذهنیت رو کنار بذارید که اول باید کاملن همه ی درسنامه ها رو بخونم بعدش اگه وقت شد برم سراغ تست اینکار درست نیست....یادگیری اصلی زمانی رخ میده که شما درگیر حل سوال میشید و اشتباه میکنید....وقتی همراه درسنامه خوندن تست های یادگیری حل میکنید و توی حل تست اشتباه میکنید یعنی مراحل یادگیری تون درحال پیشرفته و این رفع اشکال های اولیه باعث میشه تسلط های پایه ای تون شکل بگیرن .
اگه اغلب اوقات فقط درسنامه بخونید تنها چیزی که بدست میارین توهم یادگیری هست...چون یادگیری تون رو بخوبی با حل تمرین وتست به چالش نکشیدید فکر میکنین مطلب رو خیلی عالی یادگرفتید اما وقتی توی آزمون شرکت میکنید تعداد غلط هاتون بالا میره و حسابی هم وقت کم میارید.

*مرور

*بحث مرور کردن بسته به روش هرشخص میتونه متفاوت باشه مثلن بعضی افراد خلاصه نویسی یا جزوه نویسی انجام میدن که دراینصورت الویت اول برای مرور به نوشته هاشون داده میشه بعضی افراد تست های زده رو نشان دار میکنن که برای این دسته هم الویت میتونه مرور تست های نشان دار باشه و خیلی حالات دیگه


*درکل بنظرم توی فرایند انجام مرور بهتره این موارد رعایت بشن :
_گرفتن آزمونک های تستی متنوع و آنالیز کردنش برای پی بردن به سطح تسلط به بخش های مختلف
_مرور رفع اشکال های انجام شده ی گذشته (تست های نشان دار یا جزوه های نوشته شده)
_مرور بخش هایی از کتاب درسی یا درسنامه که براساس نتیجه آزمونک حس میکنیم فراموش شده + تورق سریع بخش های دیگه
_شبیه سازی کردن جلسه ی آزمون از طریق آزمون های آزمایشی سال قبل

من برای اغلب دروس همین روند رو موقع مرور کردن انجام میدادم حالا ممکنه برای بعضی دروس یک مرحله پررنگ تر انجام میشد....مثلن برای دینی مرحله ی مرور بخش های فراموش شده پررنگ تر بود یا برای ریاضی بخش مرور رفع اشکال ها که این مورد هم توی هرشخص متغیره*

موفق باشی رفیق

----------


## DrDark13

> *منم مثل خودت مشکل تسلط و کند بودن داشتم.... تصمیمی که به من خیلی کمک کرد تا این مشکل ها رو برطرف کنم گرفتن آزمون های شبیه سازی شده از خودم بودبرای کنکور 98 اینکار رو نکردم ولی برای 99 تعداد زیادی آزمون شبیه سازی شده از قلمچی و گاج و گزینه دو و ماز با محدودیت زمانی و طبق شرایط جلسه ی کنکور از خودم گرفتم که هم توی برنامه ریزی های هفتگی خیلی کمکم کردن و هم توی مدیریت آزمون و تعیین استراتژی هامدرکنار بالا بردن تعداد تست های روزانه گرفتن آزمون های شبیه سازی شده رو هم بهت پیشنهاد میکنمببین اینکه تعداد زیادی منبع رو دور خودت جمع کنی و ازهرکدوم چندتا تست بزنی هیچ وقت باعث نمیشه تسلط بالاتر بره.... نمیگم تک منبع باش ولی اگه وسواس بخرج بدی و بیش از حد کتاب و منبع دور خودت جمع کنی نتیجه اش میشه پایین اومدن بازدهی و سردرگمی.... منابع رو کمترکن و تمرکزت رو بالا ببر.... همین که آزمون های شبیه سازی شده از خودت بگیری انگار داری تنوع تست زنی رو رعایت میکنیدرمورد تموم کردن دروس تا عید.... این تصمیم به شرایط وابستگی شدیدی داره... اگه توی آزمونی ثبت نام کردی و توی دروس مختلف اشکال های زیادی داری زود تموم کردن تصمیم درستی نیست چون تموم نمیکنی درواقع داری ماس مالی میکنی.... اگه برنامه ریزیت جوری هست که بخش عمده اشکال هات رو درکنار پیشروی ها میتونی برطرف کنی دراینصورت زود تموم کردن میتونه کمک کننده باشه البته اگه برای بعداز عید هم برنامه خوبی رو داشته باشی... من خودم هم اسفندماه درسا رو تموم کردم ولی 5 ماه دوران جمع بندی بشدت برام سخت و عذاب آور شده بود و میتونم بگم پسرفت هم کردمبرنامه روزانه ی من طوری بود که حدود 70 درصد رو طبق آزمون میخوندم و مابقی مربوط به برنامه شخصی خودم بود طبق این و بخاطر حذف شدن 20 درصد آخر دوازدهم تونستم اسفندماه تموم کنمدرکل بهت میگم که غرق شدن توی اقیانوس تست های بیشمار و پایین آوردن کیفیت و نداشتن تحلیل و رفع اشکال به هیچ وجه نمیتونن باعث بالا بردن سطح تسلط بشن**نحوه تست زنی وانجام مرورم رو هم توی تاپیک zero نامه نوشته بودم :**........نحوه تست زنی من برای آزمون های دوهفته یکبار........*بارها شده از خیلی از بچه ها این سوال رو شنیدم که میگن چجوری وقتی فقط 2 هفته تا آزمون وقت داریم و مثلن یه مبحثی 300 تا تست داره اون همه تست رو برسونیم.... توی این بخش قراره کاری که خودم دراین شرایط انجام میدادم رو توضیح بدمخب بی مقدمه برم سراغ یه توضیح کلیفرض کنیم قراره از مبحث گردش مواد توی آزمون سوال بیاد و من توی کتاب تست حدود 300 تا تست دارماولن بگم که 300 تست برای یک آزمون همش رو نمیزدم....مثلن بعضی اوقات زوج هاش رو میزدم و بعداز زدن تست بغل سوال بین سطح a وb و c یکی رو یادداشت میکردم تا دفعه ی بعدی حواسم باشه قبلن کدوم تست های مبحث گردش مواد رو جواب دادم و با توجه به نزده هام و زده های سطح بندی شده ام (به عنوان تست تکراری) برنامه ریزی کنمسطحa سوالایی بود که فک میکردم برام راحت بوده و به عنوان تست تکراری ای که میتونه سرعت تست زنیم رو بالا ببره استفاده میکردمسطح b سوالایی که حس میکردم قراره دفعات بعدی هم نیاز به مرور دقیق داشته باشه و قراره چندین بار غلط بزنمش تا دستم بیادسطح c هم که سوالای چالشی و زمان گیر بودن تا چشم بهشون عادت کنه و سرجلسه آزمون وکنکور بتونم این مدل سوالات رو درصورت لزوم رد کنمپس اگه توی آزمون اولم از مبحث گردش مواد 300 تا تست داشتم حدود 100 یا 150 تاش رو زدم و زده هام سطح بندیشون هم کردم + رفع اشکال و تحلیلالبته این روهم درنظر داشته باشید که اگه قراره از 300 تا تست 100 تاش رو بزنید باید پراکندگی انتخاب هاتون رو رعایت کنید یعنی ورندارید از تست شماره 1 تا 100 رو بزنید بلکه بیاید از تست 1 تا 300 به صورت پراکنده 100 تست رو بزنید تا بخش های مختلف تاحدودی پوشش داده بشه .حالا برای آزمون بعدی که از مبحث گوارش هست به عنوان مرور از سطح بندی شده هام چندتا تست تکراری میزنم بعدش میرم سراغ نزده هام و اونا روهم سطح بندی و رفع اشکال میکنمدرضمن پیشنهاد میکنم برنامه تست زنی تون جوری باشه که مستمر و روزانه تکرار بشه تا مطالب به خوبی توی ذهنتون مرور وتکرار بشه نه اینکه یه دفعه وردارید توی یک روز یه عالمه تست بزنید و روزای دیگه هیچی....انجام دادن تکراره مستمر مهم ترین رمز موفقیت توی کنکوره.یه توصیه ی دیگه هم اینکه تست زنی ودرسنامه خوندن رو از هم جدا نکنید و برنامه تون رو جوری پیش نبرید که چندروز پشت سرهم فقط مشغول درسنامه خوندن باشید...فرایند یادگیری درسنامه رو همراه و موازی با حل تمرین وتسته یادگیری پیش ببرید و این ذهنیت رو کنار بذارید که اول باید کاملن همه ی درسنامه ها رو بخونم بعدش اگه وقت شد برم سراغ تست اینکار درست نیست....یادگیری اصلی زمانی رخ میده که شما درگیر حل سوال میشید و اشتباه میکنید....وقتی همراه درسنامه خوندن تست های یادگیری حل میکنید و توی حل تست اشتباه میکنید یعنی مراحل یادگیری تون درحال پیشرفته و این رفع اشکال های اولیه باعث میشه تسلط های پایه ای تون شکل بگیرن .اگه اغلب اوقات فقط درسنامه بخونید تنها چیزی که بدست میارین توهم یادگیری هست...چون یادگیری تون رو بخوبی با حل تمرین وتست به چالش نکشیدید فکر میکنین مطلب رو خیلی عالی یادگرفتید اما وقتی توی آزمون شرکت میکنید تعداد غلط هاتون بالا میره و حسابی هم وقت کم میارید.*مرور*بحث مرور کردن بسته به روش هرشخص میتونه متفاوت باشه مثلن بعضی افراد خلاصه نویسی یا جزوه نویسی انجام میدن که دراینصورت الویت اول برای مرور به نوشته هاشون داده میشه بعضی افراد تست های زده رو نشان دار میکنن که برای این دسته هم الویت میتونه مرور تست های نشان دار باشه و خیلی حالات دیگه*درکل بنظرم توی فرایند انجام مرور بهتره این موارد رعایت بشن :_گرفتن آزمونک های تستی متنوع و آنالیز کردنش برای پی بردن به سطح تسلط به بخش های مختلف_مرور رفع اشکال های انجام شده ی گذشته (تست های نشان دار یا جزوه های نوشته شده)_مرور بخش هایی از کتاب درسی یا درسنامه که براساس نتیجه آزمونک حس میکنیم فراموش شده + تورق سریع بخش های دیگه_شبیه سازی کردن جلسه ی آزمون از طریق آزمون های آزمایشی سال قبلمن برای اغلب دروس همین روند رو موقع مرور کردن انجام میدادم حالا ممکنه برای بعضی دروس یک مرحله پررنگ تر انجام میشد....مثلن برای دینی مرحله ی مرور بخش های فراموش شده پررنگ تر بود یا برای ریاضی بخش مرور رفع اشکال ها که این مورد هم توی هرشخص متغیره*موفق باشی رفیق


بسیار هم عالی.....فقط این ازمون های شبیه ساز هفتگی میزدی یا بعد اتمام فصل ها یا ...

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> بسیار هم عالی.....فقط این ازمون های شبیه ساز هفتگی میزدی یا بعد اتمام فصل ها یا ...


آزمون های موازی سال قبل که مطابق با بودجه بندی آزمون بعدیم بود 
بعضی وقت ها اگه هفته ی اول بودجه بندی رو میرسوندم جمعه ی هفته ی اول یه شبیه سازی میزدم و تحلیل میکردم و هفته ی دوم فاز مرور و تست بیشتر و مطالعه طبق تحلیل آزمون

بعضی اوقات هم آزمون شبیه سازی میوفتاد چهارشنبه یا پنجشنبه ی هفته ی دوم

از اسفند به بعدهم که هفته ای دو یا سه تایی آزمون شبیه سازی از خودم میگرفتم.... عمومی ها رو هم اواخر زمستون تموم کرده بودم و چسبیدم به زدن کتاب دوردنیای عمومی گاج و سوالای عمومی کنکورای هنر و زبان و ریاضی و انسانی رو چندباری به صورت زمانی و مبحثی زدم

----------


## DrDark13

> آزمون های موازی سال قبل که مطابق با بودجه بندی آزمون بعدیم بود 
> بعضی وقت ها اگه هفته ی اول بودجه بندی رو میرسوندم جمعه ی هفته ی اول یه شبیه سازی میزدم و تحلیل میکردم و هفته ی دوم فاز مرور و تست بیشتر و مطالعه طبق تحلیل آزمون
> 
> بعضی اوقات هم آزمون شبیه سازی میوفتاد چهارشنبه یا پنجشنبه ی هفته ی دوم
> 
> از اسفند به بعدهم که هفته ای دو یا سه تایی آزمون شبیه سازی از خودم میگرفتم.... عمومی ها رو هم اواخر زمستون تموم کرده بودم و چسبیدم به زدن کتاب دوردنیای عمومی گاج و سوالای عمومی کنکورای هنر و زبان و ریاضی و انسانی رو چندباری به صورت زمانی و مبحثی زدم


عالی مرسی از راهنماییت...
اونجایی که گفتی تستای c رو علامت میزدی تا اشنا بشی باهاشون که توی ازمون ردشون کنی خیلی عالی بود حتما انجامش میدم،بعضی تستا واسه حل نکردن طرح شدن!!

----------

